# I want an A3 or S3



## reeo (Jul 22, 2002)

someone wanna import theirs into the states for me?


----------



## Das Pike (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: I want an A3 or S3 (reeo)*

Give it another year, the A3 comes to the states 05.


----------

